# LCD an Acer Aspire 5738z mit XP per HDMI anschließen



## Jan2006 (29. Dezember 2009)

*LCD an Acer Aspire 5738z mit XP per HDMI anschließen*

Nabend!
ich bräuchte mal nen Rat von euch. Ich hab ein Acer Aspire 5738z mit HDMI Ausgang und ner Intel Grafikkarte (GMA 4500M). Nun will ich mein neues 
LG 42LH2000 LCD anschließen. Außerdem hab ich XP statt Vista draufgemacht. Aber ich bekomm es nicht hin. Im Treibermenü finde ich keine Möglichkeit und die Tastenkombination mit der FN-Taste funktioniert auch nicht. Sonst weiß ich keinen Weg mehr. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch das gleich Problem gehabt und gelöst.

ein frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch!
Jan


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LCD an Acer Aspire 5738z mit XP per HDMI anschließen*

funktionieren denn die anderen fn-tastenkombis? wenn nein, dann könnte da der knackpunkt sein...


----------



## Jan2006 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LCD an Acer Aspire 5738z mit XP per HDMI anschließen*

Guter Tipp! Hab ich jetzt noch nich ausprobiert, werd ich aber morgen mal machen.


----------



## Jan2006 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCD an Acer Aspire 5738z mit XP per HDMI anschließen*

Hab gestern mal alle FN-Tastenkombis ausprobiert und sie gehen auch alle bloß wenn ich das HDMI-Kabel anschließe und dann die Umschalttaste drücke wird der Laptopbildschirm schwarz und leuchtet ne halbe Sekunde später wieder auf. mehr passiert nich.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCD an Acer Aspire 5738z mit XP per HDMI anschließen*

also, evtl. musst du vorher die auflösung anpassen. dann wäre auch die frage, wieviel Hz du eingestellt hast. und hast du im treibermenü eingestellt, dass der HDMI/LCD das primäre ausgabegertä sein soll? ich weiß aber nicht, ob und wie das bei nem intel-grafikchip geht...


----------



## Jan2006 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCD an Acer Aspire 5738z mit XP per HDMI anschließen*

ich hab jetzt mal nen bisschen rumprobiert und gesucht und die Lösung meines Problems gefunden.

Normalerweise ist links neben der Uhr in der Taskleiste ein Button mit dem man das was ich wollte einstellen kann. Nur habe ich - um Ressourcen zu sparen - den dazugehörigen Dienst abgeschaltet.
Also Problem gelöst!

Danke für deine Hilfe Herbboy!

MfG Jan


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: LCD an Acer Aspire 5738z mit XP per HDMI anschließen*

o.k   Auf so was wär ich nie gekommen


----------

